# Normal Range and Still a Bit Symptomatic



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a 29 year old male. I was diagnosed hypo earlier this year. I take Levothyroxine, 88 mcg. When I first started treatment back in March, my TSH was 8.4. I started out on 50 mcg, and my doctor slowly increased to what I take now. My latest labs show I'm down to 1.0 which is right where my doc wanted me to be.

I'm really glad I'm finally within a normal range. My symptoms have definitely improved, but they're not gone. I had expected to feel drastically different at 1.0, so I'm kind of happy and disappointed at the same time. My question is, does it take some time after you get into the normal range for symptoms to fully resolve?

I was told my T3 levels are fine.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Get your FT4 and FT3 levels with ranges and post them. That might give us a clue to why you are still symptomatic.

I have a lag between when my blood work looks good and when I feel better. My symptoms get better for a few weeks after my blood work looks good.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Scott:

I think it takes time. I would give it a few more weeks. It just all takes time. What symptoms are you still experiencing.

Patti


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> Hi Scott:
> 
> I think it takes time. I would give it a few more weeks. It just all takes time. What symptoms are you still experiencing.
> 
> Patti


Anhidrosis (decreased sweating) was one of the main complaints for me, but I had a really uncomfortable reaction to overheating, almost like a Miliaria rash. It's really eased up, but I still experience trouble tolerating heat as well as cold temps. Dry scalp and mouth too, but I don't have Sjogren's. I still have a lot eyebrow hair thinning in the corners. They used to be pretty thick, now the hair barely fills in. I also still have fatigue that gets pretty bad at times. Sometimes, I feel like I could lay down and go to sleep at any time in the day, kind of foggy and slow all day, eyes heavy, etc. It's a drag.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yes, it is a drag! I'm sorry. Thyroid disease sucks. You aren't alone though. And there is hope.

You might need to be below 1 to feel better. I feel better under 1. But everyone is different.

I think once you have a few constant lower levels that your symptoms will slowly start to lessen. After my thyroidectomy and when my levels were out of control, I had hair loss, but once I was more stabilized it stopped. It might be that you just need to be stabilized for awhile.

Try and hang in there and hopefully as you remain stabilized your symptoms will slowly go away.

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatscott said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 29 year old male. I was diagnosed hypo earlier this year. I take Levothyroxine, 88 mcg. When I first started treatment back in March, my TSH was 8.4. I started out on 50 mcg, and my doctor slowly increased to what I take now. My latest labs show I'm down to 1.0 which is right where my doc wanted me to be.
> 
> ...


In the future, if you can.................please get your ranges to post w/your lab results as different labs use different ranges.

The tests below are very very important.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Now it is not about the TSH; fine tuning is done based on the FREES until you feel very very well.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Get your FT4 and FT3 levels with ranges and post them. That might give us a clue to why you are still symptomatic.
> 
> I have a lag between when my blood work looks good and when I feel better. My symptoms get better for a few weeks after my blood work looks good.


Is there a difference between FT3 and T3 levels, or is that referring to the same thing? I'm not sure what the actual T3 number was, but my doctor told me mine was fine when I asked him about using a T3 supp. I'll ask about those tests next time I go. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatscott said:


> Is there a difference between FT3 and T3 levels, or is that referring to the same thing? I'm not sure what the actual T3 number was, but my doctor told me mine was fine when I asked him about using a T3 supp. I'll ask about those tests next time I go. Thanks.


Knowledge is power; please read the link I provided before you go.


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> Yes, it is a drag! I'm sorry. Thyroid disease sucks. You aren't alone though. And there is hope.
> 
> You might need to be below 1 to feel better. I feel better under 1. But everyone is different.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a drag. When my doc increases my dose, I feel great for a few weeks, and then it seems to taper off. I wish I could feel that way all the time. I'm generally doing better but I still have a lot of dryness. My skin and scalp used to be on the oily side. Sometimes the fatigue is pretty bad, seems like no amount of sleep is enough. It feels kind of heavy under my eyes at times. I think that makes me feel I'm tired sometimes as well. I also notice some weakness during exercise. It's pretty depressing having to go down to lower weights that I had no problem with before. I'm hoping I may feel better after a few months or so at 1.0 or lower.

Does anyone know if Creatine Monohydrate might be bad to use while treating hypothyroidism?


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Knowledge is power; please read the link I provided before you go.


Sorry, I didn't see the link. This is a pretty interesting article. I did have some pituitary problems when I was younger too. I'll request both tests next time I get my TSH done.


----------

